# Fahrradcomputer Anleitung



## nellie58 (30. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,
bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Ich hab mir ein gebrauchtes MTB gekauft mit einem Fahrradcomputer der Marke STREETCOACH 4Line. Der Computer stammt von PENNY. Leider hatte der Verkäufer keine Bedienungsanleitung mehr. Vielleicht könnte mir jemand eine zukommen lassen, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## gtbiker (30. November 2009)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5062370&postcount=14

und allgemein hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340162


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nellie58 (30. November 2009)

Hallo gtbiker,

danke für die Infos, soweit war ich auch schon. Leider ist der Streetcoach 4Line anscheinend ein Folgemodell. Trotzdem werde ich mal schauen, ob ich mit der Anleitung etwas anfangen kann.

lg


----------

